# Cuba?



## kingcan (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi All, 

We have to be at a wedding in Havana in February 2010. We're considering a bareboat charter for a week or two in the Caribbean to attend the wedding, then do a little cruising. A few questions:

- Does anyone know if there are restrictions for US-chartered vessels (i.e., chartered out of Miami or USVI) entering Cuba? The embargo doesn't exist for Canadians (eh), and I've not found "yah or nay" info online anywhere.

- If we decide to do this, any recommendations for where in the Caribbean we should start (i.e., ease of access to Cuba and rest of Caribbean and #/availability of charter operations)?

- Any recommendations for charter co's you'd like to pass along based on positive experience? 

- Finally (whew), any "watch-outs" for cruising to Cuba? (The wedding - and we - would be at the Hemmingway Yacht Club.) 

Thanks for any and all info!
F


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

AFAIK, you won't be able to take boats based in the US or US terrirtories to CUBA... regardless of your citizenship.


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

If you need to be in Cuba by Feb 2010, you literally missed the boat dude!


----------



## bogdog (Sep 8, 2007)

wish we were going with you (stupid politicians anyway) >


----------



## kingcan (Jul 4, 2008)

as sailor50 kindly pointed out, it should read Feb 2011 above. thnx


----------



## Starlyte (Sep 27, 2009)

I spent 2 x'mas's in Gitmo.....I love Cuba. 
As a pleasure boater, or going on another boat, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

hmm I terms of cruising in Cuba, check out the following article written by an aussie couple who recently cruised there, they identify clearly some of the issues you might face.

My Sailing: The land of cigars, rum & Castro

I have always had a thing for Cuba, I do like the idea of cruising in the country, but maybe not the easiest of cruising grounds.


----------



## Starlyte (Sep 27, 2009)

Personally, I would fly in and out. Out as in a hurry. I would also travel with the minimum.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

An old colleuge of mine went there, via the Canada route you mentioned above. IIRC when he got to Cuba they didnt actually stamp his passport, but gave him some paper receipt that way it wouldnt raise eyebrows when he headed back into the states w/his passport. He loved it, and no issues returning via the northern tundra as well.
oh, you know why the Canadians do it Do&&ie style? So they can both watch the hockey game.... har t har

have a great trip, good luck


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

Cuba is not really close to other islands and if you want to make the wedding on time I would suggest a plane. Havana is a very nice city to visit but there would really be no suitable cruising grounds any where near it. The north shore in general would not be great. You would have to go down near Cayo coca to find some islands. 

The south shore would be better I believe but personally have only been to the Bay of Pigs.

There is no embargo per-say but the US government forbids Americans from having financial dealings with anyone in Cuba without advance permission.

There are many Americans who travel there through Canada and Mexico. They do not stamp passports of anyone and I assume that is why.

On the other hand the Cuban Navy and police are not always friendly. About 3 years ago 4 Canadians were delivering a boat across the north of Cuba. They did not plan to stop there but bad weather forced them aground on Cayo Coco. The police threw them in jail for several days the Canadian Consulate got them out and back home. If we were not such a valuable source of tourist dollars that might not have turned out so well. 

If you want any more info pm me and we can talk. I see the bridge at LTC in your photo.

Enjoy Havana.


----------



## sailor50 (Aug 26, 2009)

Havana is very, very dirty - but beautiful at the same time. The cars burn off whatever fuel they can, which isn't fuel like we know it.

The architecture has European influence with a bit of old Roman decay. The country has been lost in time - which makes it so intriguing.

They put a date stamp on your passport - which doesn't mean anything - and they put a piece of paper inside which has your arrival and departure date for them. They expect you to hold that while you are visiting.

Dollars are welcome, be sure to check for reverse polarity on the docks, carry lots of electrical tape, tools, and your own water.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are a couple of articles I've collected. Judge for yourself. To be fair I've also heard other people talk about having a wonderful time there. But I don't think any US charter operation will have Cuba in their cruising grounds for some time to come.

The two faces of Cuba

Self-Suffiency


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

There is no way that a US-based charter company would let you take your boat there. My boat is Canadian-registered but has insurance from an American company. If I wanted to go to Cuba I would have to get temporary insurance from a European company. The bureaucracy is also a big problem - you need to clear and out of every port and anchorage you go to. Also they now require you to buy health insurance when you arrive - apparently visitors were using their fine healthcare system too much. We were going to visit Cuba on our way to Panama this fall but it was just too much of a hassle.


----------



## kingcan (Jul 4, 2008)

*Back at ya!*



QuickMick said:


> oh, you know why the Canadians do it Do&&ie style? So they can both watch the hockey game.... har t har
> have a great trip, good luck


QuickMick, thanks for the reply.
Here's one for you:
Q; Do you know why American beer is like making love in a canoe?
A: It's f**ng close to water.


----------



## kingcan (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi all. Thanks for the replies. We've both been to Cuba before: me as tourist, my OH as a backpacker. We know what the country is like but the info you've provided regarding entry issues on a boat as well as the difficulties of getting help if you're in trouble have been invaluable. I've made up our minds... now I just have to tell the other half that. 

chall03 and ottos : awesome articles. Firsthand accounts are my fav. Thanks.


----------

